# Coat length in summer



## Vixen (May 31, 2011)

I absolutely love Misha's full fluffy coat but am worried that he is going to overheat. Is it possible to keep him super fluffy in 102° temperatures or am I just being selfish? I took him for a car ride and he was overheating by the time we got back. We were out for about 30 minutes with no stops and my jeep has no AC, we just keep the windows down. He is only outside for potty breaks as it's way to hot but he is being trained as a service dog and really should be out and about more with us. 

My question is, Does length of coat really affect how quickly a poodle will overheat or is it like a double coated breed which is actually cooler when not clipped? I don't want to be selfish and keep his super long locks if it's hurting him.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I do think it makes a difference. I always go to a closer shave in the warmer months. It is fun to change it up too.


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

My two seem to like the shorter cut this summer


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

I feel there is a difference between fur bearing and hair bearing breeds and that shaved bald isn't necessarily cooler than taking some length off. I don't live where it's hot, but have clients that are hot no matter what -even if they are shaved # 7. And most clients keep at least 1/2-1" on body/legs. I think sudden changes in temp are harder. And if your dog has thick coat its hotter. Maybe try just doing half length. My own 14 week old seems to prefer the cold (just like me) even though she was born somewhere hotter and I always have air conditioning. She is a furnace. So I can see trimming her next summer. Maybe your boy is like that too.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

Brooks lives in AZ and has a pretty fluffy coat and I've not noticed him have an issue (and he runs at the dog park numerous times per week)


----------



## Ciscley (Jul 16, 2013)

Vixen said:


> He is only outside for potty breaks as it's way to hot.


Heat tolerance is something Misha will need to work to build up, no matter what length his coat is. We still have to work on that with the service dogs we train and they are short coated breeds. Just take it slow and keep him outside for longer and longer periods of time, preferably in the shade and with plenty of water. Once he can be outside for 15 - 30 minutes without any signs of distress, start taking him on slow walks in the heat. You'll slowly build up to a casual walking pace and then start over building up duration at that pace. Just be very careful of shaved feet and hot sidewalks.

Personally, I don't think poodle hair is as good at temperature regulation in the heat as double coated breeds, so I'd also clip him while you start building up his outside time. And ultimately it will depend on how extreme the temperatures are between inside with AC and outside, as well as his own preference for temperature. 

My border collie mix loves laying out in the direct sun and so long as she has access to shade and water (and her under coat has been carded recently), we let her for as long as she wants. The heat feels good with her arthritis. But we still monitor her activity in the heat and make her stop playing even if she wants to keep it up when it's too hot out. By contrast, the first summer we had her, when we let our friends talk (read - guilt) us into shaving her, she was miserable. And it took two years for her outer hair to grow back, though I swear the under coat was twice as thick in like a month.


----------

